# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  श्रद्धा के मोती

## komal sharma

दोस्तों यह सूत्र मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती है.आपको पसंद आयें तो दो शब्द लिखकर होसला बढ़ाएं.आपकी दोस्त कोमल शर्मा

----------


## komal sharma

दोस्तों सबसे पहले .....................

----------


## usha chauhan

कहा हे मोती .....कही नज़र तो नहीं आ रहे

----------


## komal sharma

और उसके बाद .............

----------


## komal sharma

लीजिये यह रहे मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती .........................

----------


## komal sharma

> कहा हे मोती .....कही नज़र तो नहीं आ रहे


लीजिये यह रहे मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती .........................

----------


## komal sharma

लीजिये यह रहे मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती .........................

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती .........................

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती .........................

----------


## usha chauhan

बहोत ही सुन्दर हे

----------


## komal sharma

> बहोत ही सुन्दर हे


...................................

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती .........................

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती .........................

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती ...........

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती .........

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती .........

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती .........

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती .........

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती ........

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती ........

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती ........

----------


## komal sharma

...........................................

----------


## satya_anveshi

कोमल जी नमस्कार। मैंने आप के कई सूत्र देखे हैं अबतक और जो एक बात नोटिस की है वो ये है कि आप के सूत्र प्रायः लीक से थोड़ा हटकर होते हैं। आज फिर आपने वही काम दोहराया है और दो अलग-अलग धर्मों के लिए एक ही समय दो परस्पर भिन्न सूत्रों की रचना की है। आपको मेरी और से सम्मान और सूत्र की सफलता के लिए शुभकामनाएँ।
धन्यवाद

----------


## komal sharma

> कोमल जी नमस्कार। मैंने आप के कई सूत्र देखे हैं अबतक और जो एक बात नोटिस की है वो ये है कि आप के सूत्र प्रायः लीक से थोड़ा हटकर होते हैं। आज फिर आपने वही काम दोहराया है और दो अलग-अलग धर्मों के लिए एक ही समय दो परस्पर भिन्न सूत्रों की रचना की है। आपको मेरी और से सम्मान और सूत्र की सफलता के लिए शुभकामनाएँ।
> धन्यवाद


.....................................

----------


## komal sharma

मेरे सभी सूत्र आपके दो शब्दों के बिना बेनूर है /
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/sear...archid=1714854

----------


## shrawan

> मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती .........................


कोमल जी आपका ये सूत्र  बहुत बहुत सुन्दर है आपको मेरी ढेर सारी शुभकामना

----------


## RaniSingh111

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है |

----------


## groopji

एक और सुंदर प्रस्तुति 

दुआ करता हूँ कि आपके कदम हमेशा सफलताओं को चूमें

----------


## komal sharma

मेरे सभी सूत्र यहाँ देखें ...........................

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/search.php?searchid=1719131

----------


## komal sharma

अपने विचार दें दो शब्द जरूर लिखें दोस्त .................

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती ........

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती ...................

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी श्रद्धा के मोती .......

----------


## komal sharma

रेस्पोंस मिलने के कारण सूत्र बंद नहीं कर रही हूँ ..............

----------


## Badtameez

इस सूत्र में समावेशित विविध रंग
कहीं राम जी शोभित माता सीता संग
लागे उङन खटोले पर कर रहें विश्राम
हनुमत के काँधे पर बैठे श्री लखन राम
कहीं माखन चोर कै मुख माखन साजै
कहीं अधरों पर बैठ कर मुरली बाजै
कहीं डमरू बजाते गाते अपने उमंग में
शिव जी सुशोभित गौरी गणपति संग में
कहीं पवनसुत दिखें कर में करताल लिए
काली विकराल रूप धरि मुण्ड माल लिए
रंग समेटे है बहु कोमल ने जिसमें
श्रद्धामय 'सौरभ' हुआ आकर इसमें
.
सुरेश 'सौरभ'

----------


## arvind300



----------


## arvind300

राधे श्याम सीता राम !!


राधे श्याम सीता राम !!

राधे श्याम सीता राम !!
राधे श्याम सीता राम !!


राधे श्याम सीता राम !!

राधे श्याम सीता राम !!

----------


## Badtameez

> 


सुन्दर है। भगवान राम लंका की चढाई से पहले भगवान शिव की पूजा करते हुए।

----------


## arvind300



----------


## arvind300



----------


## arvind300

राम नाम की लूट है , लूट सके तो लूट !
अंत समय पछतायेगा , जब प्राण जायेंगे छूट !

----------


## arvind300



----------


## arvind300



----------


## arvind300



----------


## love birds

> 



जय बजरंग बाली  

धन्यवाद कोमल जी जो अपने हुमे इस लायक समझा आपका सूत्र काफी अच्छा है मगर आपको इनाम नहीं दे सकते क्योकि खतम हो चुके है

----------


## Badtameez

क्या यही आपका बङप्पन है? सूत्र पर आकर टिप्पणी करता हूँ और धन्यवाद भी नहीं मिलता। हूंह!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## komal sharma

> क्या यही आपका बङप्पन है? सूत्र पर आकर टिप्पणी करता हूँ और धन्यवाद भी नहीं मिलता। हूंह!!!!!!!!!!


..................................................

----------


## komal sharma

> इस सूत्र में समावेशित विविध रंग
> कहीं राम जी शोभित माता सीता संग
> लागे उङन खटोले पर कर रहें विश्राम
> हनुमत के काँधे पर बैठे श्री लखन राम
> कहीं माखन चोर कै मुख माखन साजै
> कहीं अधरों पर बैठ कर मुरली बाजै
> कहीं डमरू बजाते गाते अपने उमंग में
> शिव जी सुशोभित गौरी गणपति संग में
> कहीं पवनसुत दिखें कर में करताल लिए
> ...


आप मेरे सूत्र पर आये और अपना कीमती योगदान दिया एवं अपने विचार लिखे इसके लिए ............

----------


## komal sharma

> जय बजरंग बाली  
> 
> धन्यवाद कोमल जी जो अपने हुमे इस लायक समझा आपका सूत्र काफी अच्छा है मगर आपको इनाम नहीं दे सकते क्योकि खतम हो चुके है


हमारा सौभाग्य जो आपने हमारे सूत्र पर अपना कीमती योगदान दिया

----------


## komal sharma

[QUOTE=arvind300;947690]राम नाम की लूट है , लूट सके तो लूट !
अंत समय पछतायेगा , जब प्राण जायेंगे छूट !

आपकी पोस्ट बहुत सुन्दर है दोस्त

----------


## komal sharma

> कोमल जी नमस्कार। मैंने आप के कई सूत्र देखे हैं अबतक और जो एक बात नोटिस की है वो ये है कि आप के सूत्र प्रायः लीक से थोड़ा हटकर होते हैं। आज फिर आपने वही काम दोहराया है और दो अलग-अलग धर्मों के लिए एक ही समय दो परस्पर भिन्न सूत्रों की रचना की है। आपको मेरी और से सम्मान और सूत्र की सफलता के लिए शुभकामनाएँ।
> धन्यवाद


आपके इन शब्दों ने वो जादू किया है जो बता नहीं सकती हूँ दोस्त शब्द ही नहीं मिल रहें है/ऐसा लगा जैसे मेरी सारी मेहनत आज कामयाब हुई है ....................

----------


## arvind300

[QUOTE=komal sharma;948795]


> राम नाम की लूट है , लूट सके तो लूट !
> अंत समय पछतायेगा , जब प्राण जायेंगे छूट !
> 
> आपकी पोस्ट बहुत सुन्दर है दोस्त


धन्यवाद कोमल जी !
सब प्रभु की देन है !
आपका सूत्र बहुत ही बढ़िया है !
और आपकी पोस्ट करने का तरीका लाजवाब है !
++++रेपो कबूल करे !

----------


## komal sharma

[QUOTE=arvind300;94776
.......................................

----------


## komal sharma

............................................

----------


## arvind300



----------


## komal sharma

............................................

----------


## komal sharma

..................................

----------


## komal sharma

....................................

----------


## komal sharma

......................................

----------


## komal sharma

................................

----------


## arvind300

सही है !
शिव के बिना राम नहीं मिल सकते !
और राम के बिना शिव नहीं मिल सकते है !

----------


## komal sharma

....................................

----------


## komal sharma

> सही है !
> शिव के बिना राम नहीं मिल सकते !
> और राम के बिना शिव नहीं मिल सकते है !


..................................................  .........

----------


## komal sharma

.....................................

----------


## komal sharma

..................................

----------


## komal sharma

.................................

----------


## komal sharma

......................................

----------


## komal sharma

........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरे तो आधार राधे श्याम के चरणारविन्द....राधे श्याम के चरणारविन्द  राधे श्याम के चरणारविन्द श्यामा श्याम के चरणारविन्द....

मेरे तो आधार सीता राम के चरणारविन्द....सीता राम के चरणारविन्द   सीता राम के चरणारविन्द  सिया राम के   चरणारविन्द....





263394_25_n.jpg (82.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सही है !
> शिव के बिना राम नहीं मिल सकते !
> और राम के बिना शिव नहीं मिल सकते है !


अरविन्द जी आप बिलकुल सही हैं.
रामायण में ...स्वयम प्रभु जी कहते हैं...
शिव द्रोही मम दास कहावा ; वह नर मोहे सपनेहु न भावा.
और इधर मेरे भोले बाबा जी भी कया कह रहे हैं माता पार्वती जी को रामायण  सुनाते हुए.
यह कथा तब की है जब सेतु बन रहा होता है.
और प्रभु जी वहाँ रामेश्वर नाम के शिव लिंग की स्थापना करते हैं.
प्रभु जी कहते हैं ... रामः ईश्वर यस्य  सा रामेशवर.
अर्थात  जो  राम के ईश्वर हैं वह रामेश्वर. अर्थात शंकर जी.
उधर भोले नाथ माता पार्वती जी को बताते हैं.

देखो प्रभु ने कया कह दिया 
यह बक्तों को मान देते हैं न  मैं भी उन्ही का भक्त हूँ .
माता पारवती को भोले नाथ ऐसे समझाते हैं ...
कि मेरे प्रभु जी के कहने का तात्पर्य  यह है.....
रामस्य ईश्वर यस्य सा रामेश्वर अर्थात 
जिसके ईश्वर राम हैं वह रामेशवर है.

किसी भी त्रुटि के लिए मैं पूर्व से क्षमा चाहती हूँ.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

अति उत्तम 
उत्तम सूत्र के लिए बधाई साथ मैं रेपो स्वीकार करें कोमल जी !

----------


## Raja44

अच्छे लगे आपकी श्रद्धा के मोती भोलेनाथ की ही कृपा है के आज आप और हम और ये संसार अस्तित्व मेँ है

----------


## komal sharma

> अरविन्द जी आप बिलकुल सही हैं.
> रामायण में ...स्वयम प्रभु जी कहते हैं...
> शिव द्रोही मम दास कहावा ; वह नर मोहे सपनेहु न भावा.
> और इधर मेरे भोले बाबा जी भी कया कह रहे हैं माता पार्वती जी को रामायण  सुनाते हुए.
> यह कथा तब की है जब सेतु बन रहा होता है.
> और प्रभु जी वहाँ रामेश्वर नाम के शिव लिंग की स्थापना करते हैं.
> प्रभु जी कहते हैं ... रामः ईश्वर यस्य  सा रामेशवर.
> अर्थात  जो  राम के ईश्वर हैं वह रामेश्वर. अर्थात शंकर जी.
> उधर भोले नाथ माता पार्वती जी को बताते हैं.
> ...


...........................................

----------


## komal sharma

> अति उत्तम 
> उत्तम सूत्र के लिए बधाई साथ मैं रेपो स्वीकार करें कोमल जी !


.......................................

----------


## komal sharma

> अच्छे लगे आपकी श्रद्धा के मोती भोलेनाथ की ही कृपा है के आज आप और हम और ये संसार अस्तित्व मेँ है


.......................................

----------


## komal sharma

....................................

----------


## komal sharma

...................................

----------


## komal sharma

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अरविन्द जी आप बिलकुल सही हैं.
> रामायण में ...स्वयम प्रभु जी कहते हैं...
> शिव द्रोही मम दास कहावा ; वह नर मोहे सपनेहु न भावा.
> और इधर मेरे भोले बाबा जी भी कया कह रहे हैं माता पार्वती जी को रामायण  सुनाते हुए.
> यह कथा तब की है जब सेतु बन रहा होता है.
> और प्रभु जी वहाँ रामेश्वर नाम के शिव लिंग की स्थापना करते हैं.
> प्रभु जी कहते हैं ... रामः ईश्वर यस्य  सा रामेशवर.
> अर्थात  जो  राम के ईश्वर हैं वह रामेश्वर. अर्थात शंकर जी.
> उधर भोले नाथ माता पार्वती जी को बताते हैं.
> ...



अतः शंकर भगवान, भगवान  राम जी कि अराधना करते हैं और 
और रघुनाथ जी .. भोले नाथ जी कि अराधना में लीं रहते हैं.

----------


## MALLIKA

> अरविन्द जी आप बिलकुल सही हैं.
> रामायण में ...स्वयम प्रभु जी कहते हैं...
> शिव द्रोही मम दास कहावा ; वह नर मोहे सपनेहु न भावा.
> और इधर मेरे भोले बाबा जी भी कया कह रहे हैं माता पार्वती जी को रामायण  सुनाते हुए.
> यह कथा तब की है जब सेतु बन रहा होता है.
> और प्रभु जी वहाँ रामेश्वर नाम के शिव लिंग की स्थापना करते हैं.
> प्रभु जी कहते हैं ... रामः ईश्वर यस्य  सा रामेशवर.
> अर्थात  जो  राम के ईश्वर हैं वह रामेश्वर. अर्थात शंकर जी.
> उधर भोले नाथ माता पार्वती जी को बताते हैं.
> ...


सत्य वचन अनु जी !

----------


## MALLIKA

जान आदिकबि नाम प्रतापू। भयउ सुद्ध करि उलटा जापू ॥
सहस नाम सम सुनि सिव बानी। जपि जेईं पिय संग भवानी ॥

*भावार्थ:-* आदिकवि श्री वाल्मीकिजी रामनाम के प्रताप को  जानते हैं, जो उल्टा नाम ('मरा', 'मरा') जपकर पवित्र हो गए। श्री शिवजी के  इस वचन को सुनकर कि एक राम-नाम सहस्र नाम के समान है, पार्वतीजी सदा अपने  पति (श्री शिवजी) के साथ राम-नाम का जप करती रहती हैं !

----------


## MALLIKA

हरषे हेतु हेरि हर ही को। किय भूषन तिय भूषन ती को ॥
नाम प्रभाउ जान सिव नीको। कालकूट फलु दीन्ह अमी को  ॥

*भावार्थ:-* नाम के प्रति पार्वतीजी के हृदय की ऐसी प्रीति  देखकर श्री शिवजी हर्षित हो गए और उन्होंने स्त्रियों में भूषण रूप  (पतिव्रताओं में शिरोमणि) पार्वतीजी को अपना भूषण बना लिया। (अर्थात्*  उन्हें अपने अंग में धारण करके अर्धांगिनी बना लिया)। नाम के प्रभाव को  श्री शिवजी भलीभाँति जानते हैं, जिस (प्रभाव) के कारण कालकूट जहर ने उनको  अमृत का फल दिया !

----------


## MALLIKA

राम एक तापस तिय तारी। नाम कोटि खल कुमति सुधारी॥
रिषि हित राम सुकेतुसुता की। सहित सेन सुत कीन्हि बिबाकी॥ 
सहित दोष दुख दास दुरासा। दलइ नामु जिमि रबि निसि नासा॥
भंजेउ राम आपु भव चापू। भव भय भंजन नाम प्रतापू॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी ने एक तपस्वी की स्त्री (अहिल्या) को  ही तारा, परन्तु नाम ने करोड़ों दुष्टों की बिगड़ी बुद्धि को सुधार दिया।  श्री रामजी ने ऋषि विश्वामिश्र के हित के लिए एक सुकेतु यक्ष की कन्या  ताड़का की सेना और पुत्र (सुबाहु) सहित समाप्ति की, परन्तु नाम अपने भक्तों  के दोष, दुःख और दुराशाओं का इस तरह नाश कर देता है जैसे सूर्य रात्रि का।  श्री रामजी ने तो स्वयं शिवजी के धनुष को तोड़ा, परन्तु नाम का प्रताप ही  संसार के सब भयों का नाश करने वाला है !

----------


## MALLIKA

दंडक बन प्रभु कीन्ह सुहावन। जन मन अमित नाम किए पावन॥
निसिचर निकर दले रघुनंदन। नामु सकल कलि कलुष निकंदन॥

*भावार्थ:-*प्रभु श्री रामजी ने (भयानक) दण्डक वन को  सुहावना बनाया, परन्तु नाम ने असंख्य मनुष्यों के मनों को पवित्र कर दिया।  श्री रघुनाथजी ने राक्षसों के समूह को मारा, परन्तु नाम तो कलियुग के सारे  पापों की जड़ उखाड़ने वाला है॥

----------


## komal sharma

.................................

----------


## komal sharma

मल्लिका जी आपका स्वागत है सुंदर पोस्ट है काबिले तारीफ

----------


## komal sharma

..............................

----------


## komal sharma

......................

----------


## komal sharma

.................................

----------


## komal sharma

...................................

----------


## komal sharma

...............................

----------


## arvind300



----------


## arvind300



----------


## arvind300



----------


## arvind300



----------


## satyendra85

श्रद्धा , छमा, मयत्री दया ! यानि श्रद्धा , छमा , मित्रता और दया चारो ही वीर पुरुस के आभुसन  है ! भगवन के प्रेरणा स्रोत है ये ! 
शिर्डी  के साईं बाबा ने कहा है की जहा श्रद्धा है वह मेरा वास है और सबर रखना इन्सान को अति आवश्यक है ! 
मोती के लिए कहजा है की रहिमन पानी रखिये बिन पानी सब सून ! पानी गए न उबरे मोती मानुस चुन !!
 मोती की चमक ही उसका भाग्य है जेसे ही मोती की चमक मंदी हुई की उसे फेंका  दिया जाता है ! इसी तरह इन्सान का पानी यानि इज्जत ही सर्वोपरि है ! इन्सान  को श्रद्धा रखना जरुरी है ! कहा है की - श्रद्धा का जल रख कर ,अपना कर्म  करो भगवन सफलता देगा ! 






अंत में माफ़ी चाहता हु की यदि मेने विषय से हट कर लिखा दिया हो तो !

----------


## komal sharma

........................................

----------


## komal sharma

> श्रद्धा , छमा, मयत्री दया ! यानि श्रद्धा , छमा , मित्रता और दया चारो ही वीर पुरुस के आभुसन  है ! भगवन के प्रेरणा स्रोत है ये ! 
> शिर्डी  के साईं बाबा ने कहा है की जहा श्रद्धा है वह मेरा वास है और सबर रखना इन्सान को अति आवश्यक है ! 
> मोती के लिए कहजा है की रहिमन पानी रखिये बिन पानी सब सून ! पानी गए न उबरे मोती मानुस चुन !!
>  मोती की चमक ही उसका भाग्य है जेसे ही मोती की चमक मंदी हुई की उसे फेंका  दिया जाता है ! इसी तरह इन्सान का पानी यानि इज्जत ही सर्वोपरि है ! इन्सान  को श्रद्धा रखना जरुरी है ! कहा है की - श्रद्धा का जल रख कर ,अपना कर्म  करो भगवन सफलता देगा ! 
> 
> अंत में माफ़ी चाहता हु की यदि मेने विषय से हट कर लिखा दिया हो तो !

----------


## komal sharma

......................................

----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## love birds

कोमल जी आपके कितने रूप है

----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## Kamal Ji

> श्रद्धा , छमा, मयत्री दया ! यानि श्रद्धा , छमा , मित्रता और दया चारो ही वीर पुरुस के आभुसन  है ! भगवन के प्रेरणा स्रोत है ये !  शिर्डी  के साईं बाबा ने कहा है की जहा श्रद्धा है वह मेरा वास है और सबर रखना इन्सान को अति आवश्यक है !  मोती के लिए कहजा है की रहिमन पानी रखिये बिन पानी सब सून ! पानी गए न उबरे मोती मानुस चुन !!  मोती की चमक ही उसका भाग्य है जेसे ही मोती की चमक मंदी हुई की उसे फेंका  दिया जाता है ! इसी तरह इन्सान का पानी यानि इज्जत ही सर्वोपरि है ! इन्सान  को श्रद्धा रखना जरुरी है ! कहा है की - श्रद्धा का जल रख कर ,अपना कर्म  करो भगवन सफलता देगा !        अंत में माफ़ी चाहता हु की यदि मेने विषय से हट कर लिखा दिया हो तो !


 क्षमा वीरस्य भूषणं....

क्षमा वीरस्य भूषणं....
क्षमा वीरों का ही आभूषण  है...


क्षमा बढ़ेंन  को चाहिए छोटन को उत्पात;
का रहीम हरिः घटी गयो भृगु मारी लात.

----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma

> क्षमा वीरस्य भूषणं....

----------


## komal sharma

> क्षमा वीरस्य भूषणं....

----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma

> अद्भुत सुन्दर पर्स्तुती .....................


..........................................

----------


## komal sharma

> कोमल जी आपके कितने रूप है


हीही हीही ....................आगे आगे देखते जाओ मित्र अभी तो शुरुआत है

----------


## Teach Guru

> 


क्या कहेँ कोमल जी आपके इस सुत्र की तारीफ मेँ, शब्दोँ की कमी खल रही है, वैसे आपको इसका इनाम मैने दे दिया है ++  आप चैक जरुर कर लेँ...

----------


## komal sharma

> क्या कहेँ कोमल जी आपके इस सुत्र की तारीफ मेँ, शब्दोँ की कमी खल रही है, वैसे आपको इसका इनाम मैने दे दिया है ++  आप चैक जरुर कर लेँ...

----------


## komal sharma

> कोमल जी आपके कितने रूप है

----------


## komal sharma

> क्षमा वीरस्य भूषणं....
> 
> क्षमा वीरस्य भूषणं....
> क्षमा वीरों का ही आभूषण  है...
> 
> 
> क्षमा बढ़ेंन  को चाहिए छोटन को उत्पात;
> का रहीम हरिः घटी गयो भृगु मारी लात.

----------


## dev b

अच्छे सूत्र के लिए बधाई ...............mitr

----------


## shashi009

कोमल्जी, नमस्कार, इस अद्भुत और दिल को छू देनेवाले सूत्र के लिए बधाई और धन्यवाद, इस सूत्र में आपने जो मोती पिरोये है सब एक से बढ़कर एक है, तारीफ़ के लिए कुछ भी लिखू इनके सामने फीके है. बहुत ही सुन्दर और आकर्षक चित्र संग्रह है आपका, एक बार फिर से धन्याद आपको.

----------


## Raja44

कोमल जी अच्छा लगता हे आपके किसी भी सूत्र पर जाकर

----------


## komal sharma

........................sorry.....................  ............

----------


## MALLIKA

> 


बच्चो की फोटो पोस्ट करना मना है !

----------


## rajsun

प्रणाम कोमल जी ,मैंने आप को एक बार कहा था की आप का नाम कोमल की जगह कम्माल जी होना चाहिए था ,
और आज फिर वैसा ही लगता है ,मेरे मन में एक सवाल है की कोमल के कितने रंग है , और हर रंग अलग और खुभसूरत है 
आप सूत्र के तारीफ में जो लिखा जाए वो कम है ,फिर भी सभी सूत्र के बारे में एक बात कहना चाहता हु 

साईं के बागान में फूल अनेक ,
तू भी चुन ले उनमे से एक ,
जीवन में कर तू करम नेक ,
मज़हब अनेक पर सबका मालिक एक

----------


## komal sharma

[QUOTE=rajsun;968106]प्रणाम कोमल जी ,मैंने आप को एक बार कहा था की आप का नाम कोमल की जगह कम्माल जी होना चाहिए था ,
और आज फिर वैसा ही लगता है ,मेरे मन में एक सवाल है की कोमल के कितने रंग है , और हर रंग अलग और खुभसूरत है 
आप सूत्र के तारीफ में जो लिखा जाए वो कम है ,फिर भी सभी सूत्र के बारे में एक बात कहना चाहता हु 

साईं के बागान में फूल अनेक ,
तू भी चुन ले उनमे से एक ,
जीवन में कर तू करम नेक ,
मज़हब अनेक पर सबका मालिक एक 
.....................................

----------


## komal sharma

> कोमल जी अच्छा लगता हे आपके किसी भी सूत्र पर जाकर


सूत्र पर आपका हार्दिक स्वागत है दोस्त .......................

----------


## komal sharma

> बच्चो की फोटो पोस्ट करना मना है !


पता नहीं था बताने के लिए शुक्रिया मल्लिका ए हुस्न जी ..................

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*komal ji aapke dono sutro ke liye jo shabd kahnaa chaunga wo ye hai ki 
* Dipawali में है अली Ramzan में है राम 
इसीलिए तो है मेरा भारत महान

*is se uchit shabd mere ko nahi mile 

kabile taarif hai* 

*
*

----------


## shrawan

कोमल जी आपका ये सूत्र  बहुत बहुत सुन्दर है आपको मेरी ढेर सारी शुभकामना

----------


## shrawan

कोमल जी आपका ये सूत्र  बहुत बहुत सुन्दर है आपको मेरी ढेर सारी शुभकामना

----------


## shrawan

कोमल जी आपका ये सूत्र  बहुत बहुत सुन्दर है आपको मेरी ढेर सारी शुभकामना

----------


## shrawan

कोमल जी आपका ये सूत्र  बहुत बहुत सुन्दर है आपको मेरी ढेर सारी शुभकामना

----------


## shrawan

कोमल जी आपका ये सूत्र  बहुत बहुत सुन्दर है आपको मेरी ढेर सारी शुभकामना

----------


## shrawan

कोमल जी आपका ये सूत्र  बहुत बहुत सुन्दर है आपको मेरी ढेर सारी शुभकामना

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## komal sharma

एक तुम ही नहीं तन्हा उल्फत में मेरी रुसवा ...................................

----------


## komal sharma

.................................एक तुम ही नहीं तन्हा उल्फत में मेरी रुसवा ...................................

----------


## dev b

अच्छे सूत्र क लिए रेपो+++मित्र

----------


## surekha.baheti

बहुत अच्छे कोमल जी मेरी तरफ से रेपो


> .................................एक तुम ही नहीं तन्हा उल्फत में मेरी रुसवा ...................................

----------


## arvind300



----------


## arvind300



----------


## arvind300



----------


## arvind300



----------


## arvind300



----------


## arvind300



----------


## arvind300



----------


## arvind300

_ॐ नमः शिवाय !!!
ॐ नमः शिवाय !!!

ॐ नमः शिवाय !!!
ॐ नमः शिवाय !!!

_
_ॐ नमः शिवाय !!!
ॐ नमः शिवाय !!!

ॐ नमः शिवाय !!!
ॐ नमः शिवाय !!!

__ॐ नमः शिवाय !!!
ॐ नमः शिवाय !!!

ॐ नमः शिवाय !!!
ॐ नमः शिवाय !!!_

----------


## amol05

*बहुत सुंदर सूत्र को बढ़ाये चलो और नए दर्शन करवाए चलो*

----------


## komal sharma

[QUOTE=shrawan;969395]कोमल जी आपका ये सूत्र  बहुत बहुत सुन्दर है आपको मेरी ढेर सारी शुभकामना Attachment 382617[
/QUOTE]
आपने अपना कीमती वक्त मेरे सूत्र पर दिया.मेरा होसला बढ़ाने और इतनी सुन्दर सुन्दर पोस्ट करने के लिए शुक्रिया दोस्त

----------


## komal sharma

> अच्छे सूत्र क लिए रेपो+++मित्र

----------


## komal sharma

> बहुत अच्छे कोमल जी मेरी तरफ से रेपो


आपका हार्दिक अभिनन्दन है दोस्त

----------


## komal sharma

वाह अद्भुत पर्स्तुती है वाह कमाल है ........................शुक्रिया और रेपो पॉइंट +++स्वीकार कीजिये 



>

----------


## komal sharma

> *बहुत सुंदर सूत्र को बढ़ाये चलो और नए दर्शन करवाए चलो*


जनाब सब कुछ आपके आशीर्वाद से ही संभव हुआ है.मेरे पास वो सुन्हेरे अल्फाज़ भी नहीं है जिनसे आपका शुक्रिया अदा किया जा सके.आपकी मदद समय समय पर मिलती रही जिसको मै शायद कभी भुला नहीं पाऊँगी.+++ रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## amol05

> जनाब सब कुछ आपके आशीर्वाद से ही संभव हुआ है.मेरे पास वो सुन्हेरे अल्फाज़ भी नहीं है जिनसे आपका शुक्रिया अदा किया जा सके.आपकी मदद समय समय पर मिलती रही जिसको मै शायद कभी भुला नहीं पाऊँगी.+++ रेपो स्वीकार करें


*अगर कोई अपना किसी अपने के लिए कुछ करता है तो उसका शुक्रिया नहीं किया जाता ............मैंने जो भी कुछ किया है अपनों के लिए किया जिसे जिससे मेरे अपनों को खुशी मिले तो मुझे भी खुशी मिले 

तो मैंने  जो कुछ किया अपनी खुशी के लिए किया ........
तो अपने लिए किये काम के लिए शुक्रिया कैसे 

बस तुम्हारा .................*

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*कोमल जी आपका सुत्र बहुत ही अच्छा हे 
ओर सुत्र के लायक मेरे पास कोई भी पोस्ट होगी तो 
मे अवश्य यहा पोस्ट करुगा*

----------


## arvind300

_रेपो के लिए शुक्रिया कोमल जी !_

----------


## Lovli

*कोमल दी  आपके दोनों ही सूत्र बहुत ही काबिले तारीफ़ ,  बधाई और +++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे.
इस श्रद्धा के मोती 				**में एक कड़ी मेरे द्वारा भी स्वीकार करे ताकि ये मोती एक माला बने जो इन देवो को समर्पित हो ..........................
**
*

----------


## amol05



----------


## amol05



----------


## komal sharma

> जय श्री राम !!!!!!!!!!


...................................
आपका हार्दिक स्वागत है देवर जी

----------


## komal sharma

> *कोमल जी आपका सुत्र बहुत ही अच्छा हे 
> ओर सुत्र के लायक मेरे पास कोई भी पोस्ट होगी तो 
> मे अवश्य यहा पोस्ट करुगा*


............................................
हमें आपकी पोस्ट का इंतज़ार रहेगा दोस्त

----------


## komal sharma

[QUOTE=Lovli;984898]*कोमल दी  आपके दोनों ही सूत्र बहुत ही काबिले तारीफ़ ,  बधाई और +++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे.
इस श्रद्धा के मोती                * *में एक कड़ी मेरे द्वारा भी स्वीकार करे ताकि ये मोती एक माला बने जो इन देवो को समर्पित हो ..........................
*.
आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया आपको अपने सूत्र पर देखकर दिल खुश हो गया है ......................

----------


## komal sharma

..........................................

----------


## komal sharma

.........................................

----------


## rajsun

hi komal ji ,
namaskar ,
only 4 u,,
''i will hack all ur tears...!
just give me password of your smile...!

----------


## MALLIKA

> सही है !
> शिव के बिना राम नहीं मिल सकते !
> और राम के बिना शिव नहीं मिल सकते है !





> अरविन्द जी आप बिलकुल सही हैं.
> रामायण में ...स्वयम प्रभु जी कहते हैं...
> शिव द्रोही मम दास कहावा ; वह नर मोहे सपनेहु न भावा.
> और इधर मेरे भोले बाबा जी भी कया कह रहे हैं माता पार्वती जी को रामायण  सुनाते हुए.
> यह कथा तब की है जब सेतु बन रहा होता है.
> और प्रभु जी वहाँ रामेश्वर नाम के शिव लिंग की स्थापना करते हैं.
> प्रभु जी कहते हैं ... रामः ईश्वर यस्य  सा रामेशवर.
> अर्थात  जो  राम के ईश्वर हैं वह रामेश्वर. अर्थात शंकर जी.
> उधर भोले नाथ माता पार्वती जी को बताते हैं.
> ...


*सत्य वचन है ! 
**अनु जी, अरविन्द जी और कोमल जी आप सभी बधाई के पात्र है !*

----------


## MALLIKA

> 


_अद्भुत और अनोखी प्रस्तुति अरविन्द जी !
__इस पोस्ट पर आपको रेपो का कायदा बनता है !
परन्तु नियमो के कारण नहीं दे पा रही हूँ !_

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## abhi.dude

बहोत ही सुन्दर हे

----------


## munnuji11

> 


भद्रकाल्यै नमो नम:

----------


## munnuji11

बदरिकाश्रम में नर-नारायण
Attachment 536015

----------


## lalji1964

बहुत ही सुन्दर एवं अप्रतिम प्रस्तुति है कोमल जी !एक रेपो मेरे तरफ से भी .............................!

----------


## lalji1964

:Globe: बहुत ही सुन्दर एवं अप्रतिम प्रस्तुति है कोमल जी !एक रेपो मेरे तरफ से भी .............................! :Globe:

----------


## lok1980

अति सुदर मजेदार काम किया है इसके लिये आपका थैंक्स

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## loolugupta

atisundar chitra

----------


## loolugupta

lage raho mitra

----------

